# New Chicks!!



## drdoolittle (Apr 17, 2012)

I am so excited about my silkie hen and my NN hen having their chicks hatch!  Out of the silky's 10 eggs, all hatched and the chicks are doing great.  Out of the NN's 10 eggs, 6 hatched and are doing great.  

Also, I opted to keep the 2 roos (a silky and a ShowGirl) in the pen and they are SO protective of the hens and chicks!  I'm so lucky everything turned out the way it did. 

Now the wait for the 41 eggs in the incubator!


----------



## flemish lops (Apr 17, 2012)

Congrats!  Pictures?


----------



## drdoolittle (Apr 18, 2012)

I will try to get pictures after work tonight---they really are adorable.  The NN hen keeps trying to steal the silky hen's chicks!  My son caught her actually pulling the chicks right out from under the silky and putting them under herself!  Kinda' cute.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 19, 2012)

You might want to separate them.  I put guinea hen eggs under a banty and one of my silkies decided she wanted a few chicks for herself.  They actually ended up killing a couple by having tug of wars.  (It was pretty cute seeing the banty trying to cover a guinea chick when it was a few weeks old--good thing she only ended up with 2!)  Happy hatching!


----------



## BabyMac (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi what kind of incubator do you use?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 17, 2012)

That's awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Sep 17, 2012)

Woot! Congrats  can't wait for the pics.


----------

